# Solved: Embedded windows media player and firefox



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

I've installed windows media player 11 and embedded in firefox 2 doesn't work. it just says 'Additional plugins are required to desiplay all the media on this page' then when I click install missing plugins I get no suitable plugins were found 'Unknown plugin (application/x-mplayer 2)'

However it works fine in IE7, but I use firefox....

Thanks
Jack


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

you could try the IEtab add-on for firefox......here


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks but it only gives the option to open in new tab but the videos want to open in a seperate window. If they don't I get an error about javascript...


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

post a link to the page your having this problem with


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/

Half way down 'VIDEO AND AUDIO NEWS'


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

have you checked firefox>tools>options...content tab...are those 4 things checked


when you go to that site does anything happen if you choose the real player option or does that not work also ?
i notice the second time i went there it didn't ask me what player to use so that may be neither here nor there.

does the window with the player pop up at all ?


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

Just for your curiosity I'm using firefox 2.0.0.1 and media player 11 ...The video played fine for me...If I remember when I chose the option to use media player it did say in brackets not always available...


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

All four are ticked.

There is the real player option but I don't have realplayer, nor do I want to download it. It does ask what player to use once, then uses that from there in.

Yes the window does pop up.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

some things to check...
rt. click on the player that opens in the window>options...are "detect connection speed and use default buffering" both checked ? video acceleration is at full on mine.

what is your firewall, could it be blocking scripting ?
is your java up to date ?

do other sites work ? try going here select the proper wmp speed and see if it opens up and plays.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Screenshot:
http://img489.imageshack.us/img489/6937/untitledhe7.png

I have Norton 2006. It's all worked fine on previous systems.
My java isn't up to date, could that be the issue?


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

you should update it but i don't think that's what's causing the problem.

first...
try cleaning up your firefox cache...temp. files, cookies etc. then restart firefox and try the site to see if that helps, it's a long shot but i've seen this work when the problem has in IE

is this firefox v2.0.0.1 were dealing with ?

did you have any luck connecting at the alternate site i posted ?


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Clearing cache, cookies etc and restarting firefox didn't fix the problem...

Yes it's firefox 2.0.0.1

And yes that other site works because it opens media player, not embeds it.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

hi

update your java, here's a link for the latest update. when you get to the actual download page be sure to check out the install info for firefox.

after that verify the installation here

restart the computer after all that, go to the bbc site and cross your fingers

i'm gonna be tied up all day so don't worry if ya don't hear from me til tomorrow...good luck

some other stuff to check:
open wmp...tools>options....i'm attatching screenshots for the security, network and performance tabs. check yours and see if the settings are the same, especially the security one.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to do the screenshots. All the same there...

I'll get installing java and verifying it. Hope to hear back from you tomorrow.

Thanks again


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

JAVA SOFTWARE for Your Computer

We detected your Java environment as follows;
Description Your Environment
Java Runtime Vendor:

Sun Microsystems Inc.
Java Runtime Version

1.5.0_10


CONGRATULATIONS, you have the Latest version of Java!


Done.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

is the bbc site working now ?

if it doesn't...clean up your firefox cache (cookies, temp. files etc.) and try again


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Cleared cache and cookies but still no luck. Still the 'This site requires a plugin'


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

are you up to date with your ms security updates ?

i found this bit of info at the firefox forum:

Security Alert
Microsoft issued a security bulletin on Feb 14 2006 regarding a vulnerability in the Windows Media Player plugin on Windows 2000 and Windows XP systems, that could result in remote code execution when using non-Microsoft web browsers. Affected users should install the "Security Update for Windows Media Player Plug-in (KB911564)" available from Windows Update. This will update the WMP plugin file "npdsplay.dll" to version 3.0.2.629.


if not open ie>tools>windows update..... after verification choose custom and install any missing security updates especially that KB911564 there talking about.

after all that's done try bbc again (clear cache first again)

i'm starting to run outta ideas


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

For some reason my windows update doesn't work. nothing related to stolen keys etc so don't worry.

I use this to update:
http://windowsupdate.62nds.com/
That says no updates needed.

As for IE's update error:
The website has encountered a problem and cannot display the page you are trying to view. The options provided below might help you solve the problem. 
For self-help options: 
Frequently Asked Questions
Find Solutions
Windows Update Newsgroup

[Error number: 0x80004005]


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

hi....go here and run the test for the plug-in either broadband or narrowband.

give it a min. to load in, then click play, if the lil video doesn't play then follow the directions that you'll see underneath the links for "seeing if firefox can detect plug-ins" and "restoring wmp plugins"

good luck let me know how ya make out


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Nope, just says additional plugins needed. Same as on the BBC site.

Would re-installing fix it? How would I save my bookmarks?


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

do you mean reinstalling wmp ? 


did you try the directions for seeing which plugins are missing, that's the way i would go.
-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

I've already tried re-installing WMP. I meant firefox, sorry for not making that clear.

I didn't see that part on plugins, I'll do that now.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

The plugins don't show and I didn't quite understand it's instructions on how to fix it.


----------



## c4efc (Jan 6, 2007)

OK Guys I was having this same problem. But now I have downloaded 3 files to my 
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player folder

so I suggest you download the 3 links below and save them to the folder above and see if that works. It did for me

http://www.dlldump.com/download-dll-files_new.php/dllfiles/N/npdsplay.dll/3.0.2.629/download.html
http://www.dlldump.com/download-dll-files_new.php/dllfiles/N/npwmsdrm.dll/9.00.00.3250/download.html
http://www.dlldump.com/download-dll-files_new.php/dllfiles/N/npdrmv2.dll/9.00.00.32508/download.html

Good luck


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

t bone, thanks so much for your help!
BUT
c4efc, yours did it!

Thanks to both of you.
Have a great 2007


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

those links that c4efc posted are the same ones that are listed in the "restore wmp plugins" section of the last link that i posted for you  

glad you got it up an running at any rate :up:


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh right, he just posted it in a simpler format. Arghh all confusing stuff. I'm a hardware guy...


----------



## c4efc (Jan 6, 2007)

Glad that worked. I had been looking for a few hours yesterday and did come across the page that was linked to (the page I used the links from) but also found it a bit confusing.

After reading through numerous posts including those in this thread I decided to try those files as it was the only option I had not tried. However I figured that I was not the only one who didnt quite understand the solution so I posted it in a simple format and there we have it.

Glad it worked and that it was easy to follow. I didnt want to steal anyones glory


----------



## ssid (Jan 19, 2007)

Just want to say thanks for posting that fix 9the dll files). It seems to be a problem for those with WMA11 who haven't had previous versions of WMA (best i can understand it anyway). Anyway your fix worked a treat ... I can now allow my hair to grwo back after pulling it out for the past two hours.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

It happened with me and my friend because we both have XP media center edition. He was glad I found this fix.

people helped in total: 4


----------



## Denver Dave (Jan 27, 2007)

I fit the profile. I just installed FireFox 2 and Windows Media Player 11. I have a new Windows XP Media Edition PC.

Embedded Windows Media Player works fine in I.E. 6, but not FireFox 2 - says plugin required. Tried placing the 3 dll's in the Windows/System32 folder, no effect even after rebooting. Moved the dlls to ProgramFiles/Windows Media Player - embedded .wmv works fine without rebooting. Looks like an unfortunate FireFox 2 problem. My interest is not only for myself, but for visitors to client websites. Hope FF fixes this soon, if WM issue, can't see Microsoft very motivated to fix since seems to work with their browser.

Thanks for the help - looked around quite a bit, first solution I've found.


----------

